# Wismec Luxotic NC Dual 20700 250W Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/4/18)

Wismec Luxotic NC Dual 20700 Mod Kit is designed by Jaybo. With the Resin and Brushed Stainless Steel body, Luxotic NC Dual vape starter kit is a classic and sexy vape mod kit on the market, which consists of the Guillotine V2 RDA and the Luxotic NC vape box mods. The Guillotine V2 RDA has an 810 resin drip tip and large post building deck, which is easy to rebuild. The Luxotic NC Mod has the switch on top that is easy to operate multiple modes. Equipped a little dial on the body, you can adjust it to taste things. Easy to get your flavor. Power by dual 20700 or 18650 batteries, it max wattage can up to 250W. 

Check it out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...20700-250w-mod-kit-with-guillotine-v2-rda-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

